
Need help determining how my Smart Contract was hacked and balance drained - briandilley
My Smart Contract: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;address&#x2F;0x5cee173ee3a9568a4d66d882d78fdf5724251e82<p>Here&#x27;s what i&#x27;ve been able to gather so far:<p>--------------------------------------------------<p>Hacker&#x27;s wallet<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;address&#x2F;0xf4c6bb681800ffb96bc046f56af9f06ab5774156<p>- Jul-11-2018 03:04:12<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;address&#x2F;0x740786a45e8f8d0f8e38dad03f0074ccbc138e93<p>Created this exploit contract<p>- Jul-11-2018 03:04:56<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;tx&#x2F;0x1486b26af65bd8c4c0054a177c6a4b73ea1fedca1928cfe511153abe091caf1f<p>Then called the method Bet() on the explout contract which transfered 0.5 ETH to my contract:<p>- Jul-15-2018 08:56:38<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;tx&#x2F;0xeae5c502b046693f46e66fa7f53ac8840d2028a22c3b2b4b7469b16a9b4ffa27<p>Then the wallet initiated a transaction of 0 eth to the exploit contract resulting in this transaction that caused my contract to make a number of internal transactions to Oraclize<p>- Jul-15-2018 08:57:23<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;tx&#x2F;0xef0641ff010e7d925bd3f9bed2f299465d06a3aed1e3be78f2e6e1cd29e56121<p>Another of the previous transactions<p>- Jul-15-2018 09:02:52<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;etherscan.io&#x2F;tx&#x2F;0xbdb6add293d5405e6e7311197d7d96fb744f5fad8ec41eb2bdd6c0422414173a<p>Then the wallet called the method getETH() on the exploit contract which transfered 0.794100662427911166 from my contract to the hacker&#x27;s wallet<p>So far it seems they&#x27;re exploiting something in Oraclize? I&#x27;m not really sure.<p>--------------------------------------------------<p>reddit url:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;solidity&#x2F;comments&#x2F;93qrhw&#x2F;my_smart_contract_was_hacked_and_its_balance_was&#x2F;
======
mannymoo
Post contract source code.

